# Navy SEAL killed in parachute mishap



## dmcgill (Jun 26, 2014)

Rest in Peace brother

SOC (SEAL) Brad Cavner


http://www.navytimes.com/article/20.../Navy-identifies-SEAL-killed-parachute-mishap


----------



## CQB (Jun 26, 2014)

Blue Skies


----------



## policemedic (Jun 26, 2014)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 26, 2014)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!

My condolences to his family, friends, and teammates.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jun 26, 2014)

Rest in Peace, Warrior.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 26, 2014)

Fair winds and following seas.


----------



## Dame (Jun 26, 2014)

Rest in peace.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 26, 2014)

Damn, fair winds and following seas Chief.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 26, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## JHD (Jun 27, 2014)

Rest in peace.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 27, 2014)

Tragic loss. RIP.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 27, 2014)

Godspeed.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 29, 2014)

God Bless those you left behind and Hand Salute.


----------



## CDG (Jun 29, 2014)

RIP Chief.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 30, 2014)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## ttsiberian (Jul 3, 2014)

dmcgill said:


> Rest in Peace brother
> 
> SOC (SEAL) Brad Cavner
> View attachment 11105
> ...


 Rest in peace Brother, you will be missed.  Deepest Sympathy to family and friends.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Chief.


----------



## HALO99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Rest in Peace. Blue Skies.


----------

